

XScreenSaver for iOS now available in the App Store - cpach
http://www.jwz.org/blog/2012/08/xscreensaver-for-ios-now-available-in-the-app-store/

======
mikeash
Can't wait to hear the the rationalizations from all the people who backed up
Apple on this one.

